# صلاة التوبة و مغفرة الخطايا ( مز 51 )



## صوت الرب (20 يوليو 2008)

سلام الرب مع جميعكم
يوجد صلاة رائعة قرأتها في المزامير الإصحاح 51
تفيد في طلب التوبة و مغفرة الخطايا ...
فأرجو من الجميع أن يصلوها بكل خشوع
[q-bible]اِرْحَمْنِي يَا اللهُ حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِكَ. حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ رَأْفَتِكَ امْحُ مَعَاصِيَّ. 
2 اغْسِلْنِي كَثِيراً مِنْ إِثْمِي وَمِنْ خَطِيَّتِي طَهِّرْنِي. 
3 لأَنِّي عَارِفٌ بِمَعَاصِيَّ وَخَطِيَّتِي أَمَامِي دَائِماً. 
4 إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ صَنَعْتُ لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي أَقْوَالِكَ وَتَزْكُوَ فِي قَضَائِكَ. 
5 هَئَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي. 
6 هَا قَدْ سُرِرْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فِي الْبَاطِنِ فَفِي السَّرِيرَةِ تُعَرِّفُنِي حِكْمَةً. 
7 طَهِّرْنِي بِالزُوّفَا فَأَطْهُرَ. اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ. 
8 أَسْمِعْنِي سُرُوراً وَفَرَحاً فَتَبْتَهِجَ عِظَامٌ سَحَقْتَهَا. 
9 اسْتُرْ وَجْهَكَ عَنْ خَطَايَايَ وَامْحُ كُلَّ آثَامِي. 
10 قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي. 
11 لاَ تَطْرَحْنِي مِنْ قُدَّامِ وَجْهِكَ وَرُوحَكَ الْقُدُّوسَ لاَ تَنْزِعْهُ مِنِّي. 
12 رُدَّ لِي بَهْجَةَ خَلاَصِكَ وَبِرُوحٍ مُنْتَدِبَةٍ اعْضُدْنِي. 
13 فَأُعَلِّمَ الأَثَمَةَ طُرُقَكَ وَالْخُطَاةُ إِلَيْكَ يَرْجِعُونَ. 
14 نَجِّنِي مِنَ الدِّمَاءِ يَا اللهُ إِلَهَ خَلاَصِي فَيُسَبِّحَ لِسَانِي بِرَّكَ. 
15 يَا رَبُّ افْتَحْ شَفَتَيَّ فَيُخْبِرَ فَمِي بِتَسْبِيحِكَ. 
16 لأَنَّكَ لاَ تُسَرُّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَإِلاَّ فَكُنْتُ أُقَدِّمُهَا. بِمُحْرَقَةٍ لاَ تَرْضَى. 
17 ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِرُهُ.[/q-bible]


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> سلام الرب مع جميعكم
> يوجد صلاة رائعة قرأتها في المزامير الإصحاح 51
> تفيد في طلب التوبة و مغفرة الخطايا ...
> فأرجو من الجميع أن يصلوها بكل خشوع
> ...




*ميرسي صوت الرب على الصلاة*
* وصوم مبارك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة التوبة و مغفرة الخطايا ( مز 51 )*

شكرا لمرورك عزيزي كليم متى
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## amjad-ri (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا صوت الرب

على الصلاة  الجميلة​


----------



## صوت الرب (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: صلاة التوبة و مغفرة الخطايا ( مز 51 )*




amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا يا صوت الرب
> 
> على الصلاة  الجميلة​


شكرا عزيزي لمرورك
الرب يباركك


----------

